

Inside the US Army's Ebola Lab in Liberia - pallian
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/tappita-ebola-lab

======
hga
Don't take this too seriously, e.g. from the very beginning:

" _is a functioning CDC Biosafety Level 3 laboratory, the standard to do
infectious disease research in the United States._ "

That's _a_ standard to do infectious disease research ... and not the one
required for Ebola, which is BSL-4; a lot of testing labs are trying for
~BLS-3 because it's cheaper and much more quickly achievable. And because
researchers often work with large and/or concentrated quantity of the
pathogens they're _researching_ , vs. the _much_ small quantities involved in
just testing samples.

